# 6.5 CREEDMOOR



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I saw an AR chambered in this on Guns&Ammo the other day. They said it was a heck of a long range gun, and had 300 Win. Mag performance past 1000 yrds. Anyone have/had any experience with it? If so what can you hunt with it with out having too much over kill?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The Creedmoor is a good round, but it doesn't offer to much more than the 260 Rem or the 6.5x47 Lapua. It's based off of a 308win case, with a couple of different specs.

The 6.5 bullets have a very nice BC, so they'll have less drop and wind resistance than most other bullets.

I don't know about the claim about being a better performer at 1000+ than a 300win mag.

They will unfortunately have barrel wear, they are barrel burners, most all of the 6.5mm rounds are. When you start pushing bullets harder with more powder down a tube that is smaller, you're bound to have barrel wear.

Other than that, If you want one just to be the new guy on the block, I'd definitely weigh the pros and cons.

If it were me I think I'd stick with the 260 Rem or 6.5x47 lapua

xdeano


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I was just wondering about it, it looked like a sweet caliber. And I can imagine how fast the barrel would wear out on an AR.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That round was designed for shooting mid range to long range. It does have better performance than a 300WM with 220Gr SMK for shooting paper, not hitting power. If you are shooting paper why shoot a 300WM when you can shoot a 6.5 or a 6mm something with far less recoil less powder burnt and cheaper bullets?

You may find far more info on...

http://www.nationalmatch.us/
http://www.long-range.com/
http://www.6mmbr.com/index.html


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Figured I'd blow the dust off this thread...I'm bored....Now that it's been around for awhile, anymore thoughts on this cartridge.

I see brass isn't any cheaper than it was 2 years ago, and just as hard to get. Midway has it on BO until Feb 2011.

Reading some of the articles out there, they make this cartridge sound like the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Here are some articles about the 6.5.

All the articles come from this page.
http://demigodllc.com/articles/

http://demigodllc.com/articles/6.5-shoo ... creedmoor/
http://demigodllc.com/articles/6.5-cree ... one-right/
http://demigodllc.com/articles/6.5x47-l ... cal-rifle/

182,000 Americans die from Chuck Norris-related accidents every year.


----------

